# Are feed-through fly-controls safe for poop-eating dogs?



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how I want to control flies in my barn and pasture this year. I'm hoping to be able to use Simplify feed-thru. My only concern is that my dog likes to go and grab a manure-snack now and then. If I use the feed-through, she'll be ingesting the IGR chemical in it.

Does anyone know if any studies have been done on the safety of this for dogs? I can't find any imformation about it. I'm pretty sure I don't have the only poop-eating dog in the country.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

OK, I found a study that showed that Diflubenzuron does not have oral toxicity to dog up to 10mg/kg/day.

Let's see if I get the math right:

I have a 20 kg dog, so she can ingest up to 200mg diflubenzuron a day.

I have 2 horses, so I will feed 1.5 ounces of Simplify per day. One pound Simplify contains 1.09 grams diflubenzuron. So the 1.5 ounces of Simplify contain 102mg diflubenzuron.

So even if my dog eats ALL of the manure the horses can produce, she would still be below the toxic level.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I do not think it causes problems. My poo eating dogs never had issues with it. 
You could also try the fly predators. 
If you have close neighbours and they do nothing for fly control , you may not see any reduction in flies. I had used both until they brought in cattle across the road from me, and then nothing worked.


----------

